# 9 mm stitch vs 5 mm stitch



## claytonpiano

Visited the Bernina store today and looking to buy a new machine. I want a BSR foot for quilting. For those of you who are much better at this than I am, why would I want a 9 mm stitch instead of a 5 mm stitch? 

Most of my sewing is clothes for the grandchildren, doll clothes, purses and of course, quilts.....lots of quilts. I do some embroidery work on the purses and clothes, but after having a sewing business....hope I never have to do that again. I love sewing for fun, but the fun disappears when you cut into expensive fabric and pray that the embroidery machine doesn't mess up as you are finishing. So, with that in mind, the original question.....why would I want a 9 mm stitch?

(Thanks Angie. Loved the Hancocks in Huntsville....talk about addictive!!!)


----------



## AngieM2

Glad to see you found it. 

I'd go 9mm just cause it can do the 5mm and if I wanted it later it would be there; and with the 5mm you cannot go larger unless you change the machine capabilities.

That being said, my highest mm wide is 7mm on the 6500P and I use it when going over the cut edge of fabric before I wash it, if the serger's not handy.

I don't think you'd use the 9mm that much, but.... (the $$ would sway me here, too).


----------



## CJ

I have both. 5.5mm is better for piecing, garment construction, heirloom type sewing. The narrower feed dogs give better control. These machines use the original Bernina oscillating hook, which is what they built their reputation on for stitch quality. No thread cutter on these machines.

9mm's are rotary bobbins, the difference in stitch quality is neglible in my opinion. For everyday sewing, crafting, and plain fun, you can't beat a 9mm machine. The wide decorative stitches are awesome. Most of these will have a thread cutter. The 9mm machines are my favorite for most things... but I can't piece on them to save my life, not even with a straight stitch plate. Most folks have no problem, perhaps I'm just overly picky.

Both machines (we're talking Bernina's here) will now be able to use the felting attachment, if that matters. A new model was just announced at BU that will work on the 9mm rotary machines. Both can use the cutwork attachment as well.

Embroidery quality is identical on both, far as I can tell. 

I don't know what machine models you looked at. The Auror 430 and 440(5.5mm), as well as the Artista 640 (9mm) are being replaced this fall with the 500 series machines. There will likely be some great sales to be had later on in the year on the models being replaced.

Hope that helps.


----------



## claytonpiano

Yes, CJ, I am looking at a Bernina. I'm just tired of trying to quilt without a BSR foot. I love my Bernina and have had it for years, but it is time to get a big girl machine or so says my husband.

I was leaning toward the 5 mm machine, the aurora 440QE. I have looked at the 830 and the 730, but just don't have time to really explore the stitches on the nicer machines, but keep thinking that I might in the future.

Thanks, ladies, for the input!


----------



## AngieM2

Please tell us which you get.
A new machines is always exciting.


----------



## Garnet

I'm still using my 20 yr old Pfaff with 9 mm stitch width. I like 9 mm for decorative stitches either using decorative thread in the needle or thicker thread in the bobbin (Candlelight metalic or Madiera heavy rayon with fabric upside down.) 

If you want to use a decorative stitch for quilting, the 9 mm is good. A feather stitch, for example, set at 9 mm is good for quilting.

BTW, some machines use a walking foot for quilting. I think they are limited to straight stitching.

I am planning some placemats using strip piecing and then machine quilting with decorative stitches.

I did an unlined denim jacket with some regular decorative stitching and some with heavy thread in the bobbin and fabric upside down. It took some planning, but it was my experimental test project. Also did some couching 6-strand embroidery floss. I have a second bobbin case with the tension set loose for the heavy thread. It is also possible to bypass the tension and just run the thread through a hole in the case.

I now have a Janome and a Brother with dropin bobbins. Not sure how to use a heavy thread in the bobbin or if it's even possible. You could ask the Bernina dealer about this.


----------



## CJ

Before you plunk down all that money for the BSR foot, PLEASE go spend an hour or two with a LARGE quilt sandwich. I like the BSR foot just fine for small, fun projects, like pillow tops, etc. I personally don't much care for it on large quilts, the combined weight of the quilt (drag) and the quirks of the BSR foot in my opinion, don't provide as good of a stitch out as simply using a regular quilting foot. Also, if you're into applique, the foot balks when going over fusibles.

Some folks love it and claim never to have a problem. I love it for free motion play on small projects, but I wouldn't spend the $900 for it if my goal was perfect quilting. You'd do better perfecting your stitches on your own.


----------



## Garnet

Is that the stitch regulator foot? I have a couple of friends who got something like that. Never heard them say much about using it. One did kid's quilts for Linus. The other farms out her quilts to someone with a long arm.

I bought the Janome 6500 for the larger work opening, but I still don't like trying to machine quilt. Drag always becomes a problem after stitching afew inches. I wish I had space for a long arm and the skill to use it.

Two things I consider in sewing machine shopping now. Number and spacing of feed dogs. I look for 4 feed dogs. Also, for regular seaming and piecing, a narrow opening throat plate may be desirable. I bought one when I got my Janome 6500.


----------



## claytonpiano

Bought a Bernina 630E.....used....from a lady who had only used it twice. It is like having a new machine, except she had tons of embroidery thread and supplies in addition to extra designs. I've been playing all morning!!!

DH bought it for my birthday on Monday. I am SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I decided that for what I do, the 5 mm stitch is perfect.


----------



## AngieM2

Oh, congratulations. Great on getting it very gently pre-used. Two times, isn't even as much as a show room.

Now, I'll go look it up and see your new toy/tool. Have fun and show us what you do with it, please.


----------



## CJ

You made a terrific choice, the 630 is a fantastic machine! It's the one machine I have sworn to never sell, as it's just really a peach!


----------

